# Campagnolo derailleur wanted for spares



## Soma4 (12 Jul 2009)

Does anyone have a Daytona, Centaur, Chorus or Record rear derailleur that is only suitable for spare parts?

The part I am after is the RD-RE116 derailleur mounting sleeve and as far as I am aware it was used on most of the the above models from 2000-08. It is found between the derailleur body and the bike frame (the bolt connecting the derailleur passes through it) and tensions the derailleur body with regards to the frame.

Kind regards,
Soma4


----------



## Soma4 (17 Jul 2009)

A member of the Veloriders forum has kindly offered me a Daytona mech so this thread is now closed. Thanks to everyone who took the time to look.

Regards,
Soma4


----------

